# what happend to whirly ball



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

beer and bumpers cars = good times and sore day afters but it was worth it


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

We were talking about that last week...maybe we should try to get a game going after the holidays....


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Where do you get your own bumper cars? Someone own a carny?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

LOL... carnys scare me.... I work with a bunch of freaks everyday....but theyre cool....carnys give me the willys.

Theres a place on a 15 mile where u rent the court by the hour... u can bring coolers and eats in...they have a cd jukebox so u can listen tunes while u play....they have a ref that keeps score
and enforce the rules....

Oh wait...there are no rules!!



It kinda a cross tween lacrosse, basketball, hockey


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Played last week. FD vs. PD. Needless to say, blood was drawn more than once:lol:. What a blast!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Used to play on a league and I agree its a blast.......Mack


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Neal and Trouttime dropped the ball as far as organizing......

I don't recall the specifics but it was some dispute over who was in charge. Their power struggle ruined it for everyone.

I wouldn't mind getting the program going again??!??


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Neal and Trouttime dropped the ball as far as organizing......


Hey Joel, I have this headed to your house...quit your crying!!! :evilsmile










I'd be up for playing, but only if it is not snowing if so I'll be working. That's why I can't do the organizing.


----------

